# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Vrekkentips gezocht....hahaha...

## kaatjekakel

Het vliegt er uit bij ons, de euro'tjes, dus wil ik eens kijken waar het wat minder kan en het lijkt mij dat ik ook nog wel wat van iemand kan leren. Mijn eerste stap is het verbruik van de zeeppoeder en wasverzachter. Ik gooide er altijd een halve wasbol bij, nu heb ik een koffieschep in de bak gedaan.....en met één schepje wordt de was ook al schoon... :Big Grin: . Wie volgt?????

Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

In plaats van de lampen aan te steken kaarsjes branden....nog romantisch ook  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

pannen in de week zetten, hoeven ze niet 2x door de vaatwasser!
af gewoon alles afwassen in een teiltje :Wink:  

Regenwater opvangen en daarmee de toilet mee laten doorspoelen! scheelt een hoge waterrekening

----------


## Agnes574

Afval goed sorteren..scheelt hier toch een hoop!

Niet te lang douchen

Geen kraan laten lopen

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.50waystohelp.com/ 
Op deze site staan 50 tips om het milieu en geld te besparen!  :Smile:  (is uitgerekend voor de VS, maar net zo handig voor ons  :Wink: )

----------


## Choucroute

Afwassen in een volle afwasmachine is goedkoper dan afwassen met de hand.
Hetzelfde geldt natuurlijk ook voor een wasmachine. Geen halve wasjes draaien, wasgoed opsparen tot de wasmachine vol is.
Kaarsen branden in plaats van de lampen aan doen is natuurlijk geen echte spaartip.
Kaarsen kosten ook geld.
Maar spaarlampen op plaatsen waar de lamp veel aan is, dat is een echte bespaartip.
Apparaten, zoals de tv en video niet op de standby stand laten staan, dat zijn dingen die echt geld besparen.
Met een boodschappenbriefje boodschappen doen, en daar niet van afwijken. Het zijn kleine dingen maar besparen je veel geld.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb bij Nuon gewerkt en daar heb ik geleerd dat je de stekkers van apparaten die je niet nodig hebt zoals een telefoonoplader of een magnetron er beter uit kan halen, want anders krijg je toch 'spook' stroomverbruik. Je kan ook zown stekkerdoos kopen doe je uit kan schakelen.

----------


## Petra717

Luus jah dat is een goede, vreemd eigenlijk dat het zo werk... dat een apperaat dat uitstaat maar nog wel in het stopcontact zit, wel stroom opneemt... vreemd idee eigenlijk. Hier nog eentje die bij nuon heeft gewerkt ( en bij essent)... haha

----------


## Agnes574

Kortingsbonnen uitknippen en gebruiken in de winkel...en daar ook kijken naar aanbiedingen

----------


## kaatjekakel

www.voordeelmuis.nl

----------


## dotito

De was laten drogen aan een wasrekje, en alleen het nodige in de droogkast steken.En u wasmachine niet halfvol laten draaien.  :Smile:

----------

